# Picture comments



## mikasa_90

*I have hi5 and some romanian boys told me that sentances:

Ce bune ejti=ce bune esti=you are great


Ce ochi divini= your eyes are wonderful

uite' lee = i dont understand 

norocoasa= lucky girl(??)

el vrat tu frumoasa= he said right.....you are beautiful


toate is faine pozele te ibex= all your photos are nice, I love you 

Can you help me with that?
*


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> *I have hi5 and some romanian boys told me that sentances:
> 
> Ce bune ejti=ce bune esti=you are great
> 
> 
> Ce ochi divini= your eyes are wonderful
> 
> uite' lee = i dont understand
> 
> norocoasa= lucky girl(??)
> 
> el vrat tu frumoasa= he said right.....you are beautiful
> 
> 
> toate is faine pozele te ibex= all your photos are nice, I love you
> 
> Can you help me with that?
> *





Hi,

I really think that this boys were in fact little boys chatting all day long. I`ll try to help you even if I`m gonna need too the help of other romanians in order to help me understand. The romanian in these sentences is very very poor.


*Ce bune ejti=you are such a good woman (in bed)
correct form in romanian: ce buna esti


Ce ochi divini= what wonderful eyes you have

uite' lee = here they are
**correct form in romanian: **uite-le

norocoasa= lucky girl

el vrat tu frumoasa= he wants you to be beautiful
**correct form in romanian: el te vrea frumosa*
* 

toate is faine pozele te ibex= all your photos are nice, I love you => wow, you`ve made a perfect translation for a very bad text 

**correct form in romanian: toate pozele sunt faine. Te iubesc*


----------



## mikasa_90

_*Mersi, I think this guy is stupid but funny )*_


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> _*Mersi, I think this guy is stupid but funny )*_




 you know hin better


----------



## OldAvatar

CriHart said:


> I really think that this boys were in fact little boys chatting all day long.



You bet they are!


----------

